

Interview with Paul Stamatiou, Georgia Tech Graduate and founder of Skribit - jajilore
http://yourhiddenpotential.co.uk/2009/12/14/my-100th-interview-paul-stamatiou-a-georgia-tech-graduate-talks-about-his-start-up-skribit-a-website-that-helps-bloggers-cure-writers-block/

======
jackowayed
Interesting:

 _Who is your favourite young tech entrepreneur at the moment and why?

That would have to be Daniel Brusilovsky. Daniel has done everything from work
for Qik to write for TechCrunch and he’s just 17._

This interview's old, but that would be the TechCrunch possible-extortionist.
I knew he did the Teens in Tech conference, but I didn't realize he was that
intense. In fact, I don't think he actually is an entrepreneur; I don't think
he's actually started any companies or anything, just been in the environment.

------
PStamatiou
i'm not quite sure an interview about me is HN-worthy so I am not upvoting
this. dont want to give the impression that i had anything to do with posting
this here

~~~
carbocation
This article about you is relevant and interesting to me (particularly as my
site is based on a freemium model, too). Even if you had submitted this
yourself, I'd still be upvoting it.

------
rscott
Does anyone know what kind of revenue Skribit is getting these days? It would
be interesting to know how the business has done in the last year or so since
he's graduated and worked on it full time.

~~~
PStamatiou
Not ramen profitable (yet). Right now the only thing people can pay for are
Pro accounts - that's not how we plan on making real money. There are 3 other
rev streams that are part of our bigger picture that we haven't yet started
building - still working on our core product, making and keeping users happy.
Those 3 streams in part rely on a large user base so we're not entirely in the
wrong focusing on our freemium stuff right now.

